# Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (G60) block - turbo hybrid work in progress



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

Ok... so I'm finally getting my arse in gear to get this head fitted to my PG block. I have a PG block that I was going to rebuild only to find out that the previous owner lied to me about the condition of the block before the sale!







Anyway - I did a compression check on the PG engine in the GTI right now and I got 150psi even on all 4! So I decided to nix the rebuild idea and just work on fitting this head to the block that is already in the car. I'm going to use the other block to test fit everything and so that the fabricator can see the clearances for the intake manifold.
First step - head fitment. This block is DIRTY - but it'll due as a mule for now.
ABA X-Flow head next to PG G60 block:








ABA X-Flow head (this head is from a '95 Jetta 2.0 OBD1 - 4k miles on it!)








PG G60 block:








I don't have the ABA headgasket yet to overlay on the block and head - but as soon as I get it next week I'll have more pictures up. For now here is the major issue that most people hear about. The oil drain between cyl#1 and 2 is oval on the ABA head and circular on the PG block. This is how it looks when the head is on the block:








I'm assuming that the ABA headgasket will cover this. Otherwise it will have to be welded up a bit. As I said - I'll post with more info and pics when I get the headgasket.
The other issue that I had when putting the head on the block is that one of the dowel pins on the G60 block doesn't match with the head:








Closeup:








I gently tapped the dowel out. Now it sits flat on the block no problem. I assuming thats what others have done in the past.
As for the rest of the project. I have the accessory bracket from a '95 Golf along with the alternator and crank pulleys. I also have the A/C compressor from a Corrado G60 (I'm going to try to keep A/C!). I'll be using the bottom half of an OBD1 X-Flow intake manifold to be fabbed up with a log-style plenum. I'm using the stock MK2 radiator - so coolant line fitment will be interesting - which I also plan on documenting. I'll try to include as many part numbers as possible.
Once I get everything fitted and its ready to go - I'll be swapping with the G60 head and MK2 accessories in the GTI:








If anybody else who has already done this has anything to add - feel free!


_Modified by Skaven at 2:38 PM 7-11-2004_


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (G60) block - turbo hybrid work in progress (Skaven)*

nice good info. keep up the good work. i just need my FMIC and exhaust piping to finish my car. but at least it starts without leaking anything


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

My dowels matched up perfectly. I used an early '99 obd2 head. I will post pics up of my setup when I get home tonight. I also had a shorty intake manifold fabbed up by joshuajmurray.
Fast.
Will be even faster when I get my new fuel pump. I am gonna max that little T3super60 and 42# injectors. SNS software.


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (TDIVentoDave)*

What fuel rail and FPR did you guys end up using in your swap?
Any info you can add to this thread - please do!


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

I just used the aba fuel rail and 3.0 bar fpr. I got tons more to add. hang on a while....


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

i used the stock fuel rail as well but bought an adjustable fpr from my buddies 1.8T


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

I just ordered the remaining parts that I needed today:
(I used the model/year of the head as a reference to order all of this - '95 Jetta)
TT 260 camshaft (and seal)
ABA X-flow metal headgasket
ABA head bolts (along with the 12point tool)
ABA lower manifold gasket
ABA exhaust gasket (new studs and nuts too)
ABA coolant flange kit (hopefully the G60 sensors will fit!)
Tensioner pulley
Serpentine belt
v-belt
Upper radiator hose ($55 beast of a hose!)
Heater core inlet hose
I put my '95 Jetta next to the GTI to see how to route the coolant hoses. Looks like all I'll need are the upper rad and core inlet hose! But I'm a bit worried about the lower rad hose and the new accessory bracket. Should be interesting...
Hopefully I'll get the stuff mounted to the block this week and post with updates!
(edit) I said remaining parts because I purchased the head complete and with super low miles (4000mi!) so I am not going to rebuild it before it goes in. Those with higher mileage heads would probably want to rebuild before swapping - but outside of head and the custom intake manifold - all I needed were the above parts! Thats the assumption for now at least!










_Modified by Skaven at 2:04 PM 7-12-2004_


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

Here is a pic of the Serpentine belt setup from the ABA:








I didn't use a v-band because I don't have power steering. The serp belt just runs the water pump and the alternator off of the ABA crank pulley.
Here is the Coolant flange on the head. The G60 sensors fit in fine. The diameter of the sensors is perfect, but the depth is not. You must get O-rings to fill the gap. I had to shorten my upper coolant hose as you can see in front of the intake manifold due to my rabbit radiator.








Intake manifold, Fuel rail, and injectors. It seems to be fine w/o running the after-run switch. I have had no problems with the x-flow fuel rail.








More pics with more to come, questions are all welcome!
















































Enjoy.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (TDIVentoDave)*

Head after the oil return line was welded and resurfaced. Compare to Skavens first pic:


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (TDIVentoDave)*

Good stuff! Lets keep it coming!
Just FYI - I haven't had the fuel rail fan after-run switch hooked up since I swapped the engine. Not a single problem.
How did you guys extend you fuel lines to the new rail?


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

I actually had enough fuel line in there from when the g60 was originally swapped in the car about 6 years ago.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (G60) block - turbo hybrid work in progress (Skaven)*

nice. Keep the a/c! I can't begin to say how worth it it is. I keep it in all my swaps.


----------



## BlownGTT (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (PAGTI91)*

good work, im dong something similar. any work done to the head?


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (BlownGTT)*

My head is bone stock. Considering how much better it flows than the G60 head - I wasn't too worried about getting any additional work on it. You head looks good though! You doing the work yourself?


----------



## BlownGTT (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

thanks, yess al work done by me, i think you should consider doing some work to your head at this stage where you are at. I have increased the inlet ports by 5mm bigger than stock, have done short turn radi and bowl work finishing it with a rough finish. On the exhaust port i have ported 8-9mm bigger than stock, short turn radi, bowl work and finished with a mirror finish rub down through the whole bowl area and port channel. The quench area is smoothed and polished. Just gave my head now to my machine guy to weld the oil line like tdiventodave has, skim it 1mm off and do 3 angle valve seats cut. A nice cam should follow this to give me a good gain







.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skaven* »_My head is bone stock. Considering how much better it flows than the G60 head - I wasn't too worried about getting any additional work on it. You head looks good though! You doing the work yourself?

Xflow head doesnt flow _that_ much better than counterflow, but the OBD 1 Germany heads flow better than the OBD2 hecho en mexico ones


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

Back from vacation - I'll have a updates and pics up soon!


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: (Skaven)*

Ordered some parts for the custom intake manifold today!








x4
Hope the have the manifold done in the next few weeks!


_Modified by Skaven at 4:22 PM 8-9-2004_


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Skaven)*

Nice, where'd you get the velocity stacks from?


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: (TDIVentoDave)*

They arrive on Thursday!
http://www.hilborninjection.com


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (Skaven)*

Nice find. 
A little more info.....

http://www.hilborninjection.co...d=155


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*

I dont know if you are still curious but I did this earlier in the year on a 1.8 block for my turbo car. 
I didnt have the hole welded. A german G60 gasket covered the overhang and it hasnt started leaking yet. Lots of crap gone wrong with the car, but no headgasket issues!
I had the same issue on the head I used with the one dowel. Interestingly, I had another head that wasnt in so great of shape and it had two notches back there and sat on the deck just fine. So some will go on, some wont.
As for fuel pressure regulator, I am using a stock ABA rail, and regulator. I have Ford 35lb/hr, low impedence(100% duty cycle capable basically) injectors.
Stock 2.0 upper intake and throttle body, etc.


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*

Were there any wiring issues with the 2.0L throttle body? Did you move the switches over from the G60 throttle?


----------



## BlownGTT (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (Skaven)*

do those velocity tubes really help? Some pictures on the diy manifold would also be great, keep up the good work


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: (BlownGTT)*

Pictures will be coming soon. All of the designers here at work suggested that the velocity stacks would be ideal to have.
I found out last week that the MK3 2.0L bracket that I had purchased is actually a non A/C bracket. So now I'm in search of an A/C bracket to swap with. Delays...


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (Skaven)*

i used the obd2 Tb without moving any switches. i only need the idle switch since snstuning chips stage 5 are design to get rid of the wot switch. thats why they are call no lag because as soon as the computer reads 1psi, it tells the computer to act as if the wot switch was on


----------



## 90turboG60 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (G60) block - turbo hybrid work in progress (Skaven)*

thanks for this post. its shed a lot of light on many questions I had. I just have a couple more. I have G60(PG) block. first, can i use my existing distributor system without modification? and second, do i use the aba or pg timing gear with the aba crank pulley? was looking to get one of those aluminum aba crank pulley from ebay.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (90turboG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90turboG60* »_thanks for this post. its shed a lot of light on many questions I had. I just have a couple more. I have G60(PG) block. first, can i use my existing distributor system without modification? and second, do i use the aba or pg timing gear with the aba crank pulley? was looking to get one of those aluminum aba crank pulley from ebay.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I used stock distributor. Are you talking about the cam timing or ignition (I-shaft) timing gear? I used the PG I-shaft gear, and a TT adjustable cam gear. Not really necessary though. The stock ABA and PG crank gear are the same. Just put the serpentine belt pulley on the PG crank gear. I didn't use the v-belt for any reason.


----------



## 90turboG60 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (G60) block - turbo hybrid work in progress (Skaven)*

I was referring to the distributor shaft gear. Well everything should just bolt up then. I love how VW products are so interchangable. So pretty much I need to find a 95 alternator and bracket, and fabricate my shorty intake manifold (tb on passenger side- 1m vacuum hose won`t reach drivers side ) before I can start assembling engine. Wanted to use one piece aluminum a3 crank pulley because my stock one is too HEAVY. Ebay gots em for about $40-$50. Also it has integrated v belt pulley and I want my pwr steering. Heard you have to machine 6mm off the timing gear side to get it working on PG block. Ill have to look into that. Im currently running Non AC pulley conversion. Anyone ever heard of Bildon Motorsports? Want to get a set of steel billet main caps from them but Im thinking that might be a little over kill if there is such a thing.


_Modified by 90turboG60 at 6:11 AM 8-24-2004_


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (90turboG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90turboG60* »_Heard you have to machine 6mm off the timing gear side to get it working on PG block. Ill have to look into that. 

As far as I know there is no modification needed of the crank pulley. Unless you are doing a 1.8T swap... here is a quote from Futrell's site - he sells the modified crank pulleys:
http://www.futrellautowerks.co...2.htm
"Doing a 1.8T swap and not sure which accessories to use? The A3s are by far the most readily available and bolt up with only minor mods, one of which is the machining of the crank pulley. We start with factory A3 crank pullies, then have them shaved down to proper clearance and a new collar pressed in for perfect balance."
I've already test fittied the MK3 crank pulley to the PG block and it fits without modification.


_Modified by Skaven at 1:23 PM 8-24-2004_


----------



## 90turboG60 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

Great! That is one less thing for me to do. Thanks agian for the post. Before I had plenty of ideas, but now I can physically see how the everything fits. When Im done its all going back in the Corrado and Ive got a vr6 hood on her so space is no problem at all. Have Bahn Brenner 8v fuel rail that I would like to reuse. Is there any difference between the aba crossflow and counterflow injector spacing? Thanks agian, this whole vwvortex site has given me tons of info. Everyone, keep up the great work on your VWs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (90turboG60)*

Fairly certain that injector spacing is the same. I will confirm this when I have the counterflow head off and can see if the rail lines up with the xflow head. This weekend perhaps.


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

Finally some intake progress pics!
Here are the parts:








As you can see I had the lower intake manifold machined flat and holes routed at the outer diameter of each of the velocity stacks so that they will sit in there.








I will have to cut the two inner stacks so that they fit next to eachother. They will also be cut down in size a significant amount. I am going to cut the plenum in half and then drop the stacks through the lower half of the plenum then have them welded to the lower manifold and then to the plenum.








So far so good! Gotta find a 2L throttle body and have an plate mated to the intake for the TB to bolt to... a few other things I'm sciencing out as well...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

You going to cut down the stacks at all? As it sits it'll go right through the hood!


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skaven* »_I will have to cut the two inner stacks so that they fit next to eachother. *They will also be cut down in size a significant amount. *I am going to cut the plenum in half and then drop the stacks through the lower half of the plenum then have them welded to the lower manifold and then to the plenum.


Of course! Give me SOME credit!








Could go with the hotrod look and have the intake come out of the hood... nevermind!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skaven* »_ Could go with the hotrod look and have the intake come out of the hood... nevermind!









Such things have been known to happen.


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (need_a_VR6)*

For those of you that have had the oil drain hole welded, who did your work and how much was it?


----------



## Krautaholic (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (vlksdragon)*

bringin this one back from the dead, curious as to how its coming, i'm about to attack a xflow head on a JH block, but i'll be running on CIS







....

i also would like to know who did your head welding and how much it cost? also curious as to how that intake mani ended up, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

looks like a nice set-up you have. i am actually going to do the same set up this winter with an early obd1 head p&p, cam, shorty intake mani, injectors, all that good stuff. this post has definitely shed some light on a few thigns for me. thanks a lot man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (Skaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skaven* »_Were there any wiring issues with the 2.0L throttle body? Did you move the switches over from the G60 throttle?

I guess you probably have this figured out by now, but if you don't...
I'm not running Digi I. My other car has a Haltech standalone, so I just bought a replacement wiring harness from Haltech and converted the car over to standalone. The OBDI TPS worked just fine with the standalone.
Cool intake, I just left mine stock though.
Heres what mine looks like though, just for pics...
Note, the ***** filter is gone now


----------



## RDSFSU2004 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (TDIVentoDave)*

Back from the dead. For all who need the info, but can't find it when searching for it.


----------



## Fu Manchu (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (RDSFSU2004)*

good info


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (4-3)*

hehe, this one keeps popin up, aba g60 thing is really catchin on i guess? or has it always been popular


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

Anyone have any numbers that this setup will throw down. Im about to try it myself.


----------



## Fu Manchu (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (need_a_VR6)*

...


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (4-3)*

How is it Skaven?


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (TDIVentoDave)*

Well, since I've last posted:
I have moved back to Chicago and am working on finishing my degree. Thankfully that'll be happening in a few short weeks! But unfortunately it has put a hold on the GTI.
I have removed the accessories and prepped it for the head swap... so all I need is some time! I'll keep you guys posted. I wish it was done already!


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

Well, actually got a lot of work done on the car today. I know this is coming up from the grave - but its an actual update!
Pulled the PG head from the block and removed the turbo and the manifold. Bolted them up to the ABA head using the ABA exhaust gasket. After prepping the block for the swap I test fitted the ABA headgasket (multi-layer metal gasket) and found out that the OTHER dowel had to be removed as well. It made it a pain in the arse to line up the head (with the turbo hanging off of it) and the gasket with the block, but with the help of my buddy Mike we finally got it on. Torqued it down and then got to work on the rest of the engine bay.
For cooling I ordered the upper rad hose from a 95 Jetta (my other car and reference point for the ABA head swap) and the right heater core hose (feed hose). After fitting a new ABA cooling hose flange kit I was able to fit the feed hose and the upper rad hose without any problems. The upper rad hose fit to the rad upper inlet, the oil-cooler (my '92 GTI came so equipped) and the water pump. Outside of that the cooling lines are all stock from the '92 GTI! (if you are going to use an A/C compressor you might have to change the lower rad hose). The hard cooling line that used to bolt to the lower part of the PG coolant flange won't fit on the ABA flange. I suppose I could get a new hard-line, but they are a HUGE pain to fit - so I'm just going to skip it. Seems pretty firm in place to me.
I don't think that the PG coolant temp sensors fit in the new flange kit... I'll be testing that this week. Not sure if the ABA sensors will work with the Digifant ECU either... I know other people have done it, so at least I won't be totally stuck.
FYI - my old PG timing belt tensioner does NOT fit the ABA head - the bolt is too small for the old tensioner. I'm also not 100% certain that the bolts that I used from the PG head on the ABA coolant flange were the right size. The seemed to thread in just fine, but the coolant flange bolt openings were bigger than the blots. I guess I'll know when it leaks coolant from there!








The MK3 accessory bracket bolted on... but there wasn't anywhere to thread one of the 4 bolts. I know of others who have run with just 3 of the bolts, so I'm going to go that route for now. The bracket was super easy to install and the alternator went on without any problems. I wanted to fit the alternator to verify that my custom manifold fits. It worked great! It blocks the dip stick though... so I'll have to figure out a way around that... It looks as though the MK2 power steering bracket does NOT fit the MK3 accessory bracket. So I'll have to get the MK3 steering bracket and hope that my pump will work with it. Uggh...
By next time I hope to have figured out what to do about the temp sensors as well as the timing belt tensioner. I also need to remove the A/C - anybody know the proper procedure for removing R-12?
My custom intake manifold is in progress. Now that I know that it fits I need to send it in to get it welded up.
Well, thats all for now. I'll post pictures when I get a chance to upload them!


_Modified by Skaven at 7:23 PM 7-23-2005_


----------



## RDSFSU2004 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

So, I finally got mine ready to start, I set all of the timing marks according to the Bentley.(G60 marks) I turned it over by hand, then the valves hit the pistons. Is there something that I am missing for the right timing? Should it be timed differently when using the x-flow head? I would really like to start this beast up, so if anyone knows the answer, please give it to me.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (RDSFSU2004)*

Wow just read that whole thing, could someone please finish their project, I need to know a few more details before I do this.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

looking good.. keeping my eye on this one... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Finished removing the A/C and installed the MK3 accessories along with the power steering bracket & pump. Make sure you get ALL the power steering brackets (there are two) aside from the MK3 accessory bracket. I kept the MK2 PS pump because the fittings on the MK3 pump were totally different. Now the pulleys don't seem to line up. I've got so many pullys laying around, I'm not sure which combination to use! D'OH!
Anyway - got a new timing belt tensioner and fitted everything up. I can't remember what cam the sprocket came off of, so I was wary about which mark to use. I took off the valve cover to verify TDC. Here are all of the timing park pictures:
Front of sprocket lines up with valve cover and head:








Back of sprocket:








Cam lobes for Cyl#1:








Rotor:








Crank:








Flywheel:








Removed the A/C condenser (actually, the entire housing as I got a new radiator). Looks like there will be plenty of room for my FMIC! Wohoo!
Custom manifold is in progress... hope to get her running soon!


_Modified by Skaven at 4:33 PM 11-12-2005_


----------



## veedub55 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

bump about to start my project same set-up, only in a 83 gti hopefully starting soon.


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

Got the car into the new garage on Tuesday. Had to push it there with my Jetta - D'OH! But at least its in its new home!
Good luck with your project Veedub!


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Skaven)*

Anyone else tackled this hybird conversion?? I would like to know more info about these type of swaps... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (VW BIKER)*

Well, I am stuck in my project.
I need to figure out what to do about the alternator, water pump, PS pump and belt








I also need to find a way to do my coolant hoses. My project is staying in a corrado, so I have the lefty radiator inlet to deal with.
If someone could please figure out all of the brackets and pulleys to use that'd be great. I have already spent extra money on diesel rabbit alternator brackets (they fit) that won't accept my G60 alternator, and I cant find a high enough amped alternator to put in rabbit's bracket.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

looks like some good work here..
i have a few question hopefully not asked before i search and came up with nothing.. i had to pull my g60 head and use a ABA when i found my turbo was hitting the intake manifold.. my comlete had just came today so i have some question since tomorrow i will start my install..
i see alot of guys using the stock ABA fuel rail what about injectors i have a set from my G60 would they be best to use??
head bolts i already have a set i ordered for my g60 when i was using that but i searched and see the ABA head bolts are a diffrent part number..
can i still use my g60 head bolts since i just got them or should i get ABA head bolts??
and last for now is cam does the g60 cam fit since it is a cam for boost should i use it instead of the ABA..
thanks in advance i'll try to document my work and post some pics by the way this is going in a corrado G60 for those trying to do the same thing maybe we can help each other out lol..


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (onequickg60)*

If your turbo is too big that it hits the intake (I had the same problem) you will need even bigger injectors than the stock G60 ones.
I'm not sure about the bolts, I just ordered them for the ABA head.
And no the cam won't work, it is missing a bearing secton since it only uses 4 bearings whereas the ABA uses 5, however you could go to a machine shop and have it machined to the bearing size if you really need to keep it.


_Modified by thetwodubheads at 9:51 PM 1-4-2006_


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

bump this up for any updates


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Wow just read that whole thing, could someone _please_* finish* their project,









i just started mine, i hope you guys finish before me


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (2manvr6)*

well, I ended up going with the ABA acessories as well....but I need money for bills and have to sell the manifold, but have the parts to build a new one when i get back to the project.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Wow just read that whole thing, could someone please finish their project, I need to know a few more details before I do this.









Huh? Finish?
Hell, I finished mine like 2 or 3 years ago. What do you want to know?
No, you dont NEED to weld the hole shut on the head either.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (BoostedOne)*

I was asking that before I broke down to just get the ABA accesories. i really didn't want to pay the $125 for the same parts I already have when they work. I do however want to see what someone has done for coolant lines using the stock G60 radiator.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (thetwodubheads)*

Well, that might be a bit more of a challenge. On the G60 the in and outs on the drivers side like a VR radiator? Or they use the funky tight elbow molded in the hose like a 16V while putting the inlet on the passenger side?
I just used a regular 16V radiator that was already in my car, so the coolant line already fit, but if you got something that has it on the drivers side what I have done in the past is just use a hose mender. They sell em at the parts store for fixing a hose that blows out in an emergency. Theres really nothing wrong with them, only real thing about them that is ghetto is if you are using it to fix a burst hose chances are its just going to burst later in another spot.
But if you use one of those you can attach the ABA hose to the G60 hose.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (BoostedOne)*

I was just trying to not have ghetto splices everytwhere







Oh well


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (thetwodubheads)*

i tihnk this thread has an official race count of who will need to finish first, i wont mention how far along i am








but i will mention that i will attempt to duplicate the manifold you are building because that is swaweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (2manvr6)*

i'm pretty far along.. 
i just can't get my timing correct.. car starts and runs like crap.. bogs and back fires.. my timing marks keep moving on me.. i guess i'll go out now and try again..


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

interested in why you didn't use the 16v head.... vs. the aba head.


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Fluxburn64)*

Hehe... back from the dead!
Picked up the COMPLETED manifold last weekend! WOHOO! Looks AWESOME. I'll get pics ASAP.
I'm using the ABA head because I already had the 8vTurbo kit and I didn't want to have to sell it and get a new exhaust manifold. I also knew that the ABA head would drop onto the block no problem (with the ABA headgasket). I knew the custom manifold would be an issue - but FINALLY that has been resolved!
My todo list is getting shorter!
Hook up the alt (might leave the blue dash-light wire unplugged for now)
Figure out what to do with the throttle body switch - I asked in the G60 forum to see if the car would start/run without it (even in limp mode)
Need to get two longer fuel lines - the G60 lines are too short (and pretty old). Anybody remember which is the feed and which is the return? (when looking at the hard lines attached to the strut tower) I'm sure I can figure it out when I get back to the car.
I need to T the coolant overflow line to the head and to the radiator - the MK2 coolant tank has a direct line to the radiator, I have been advised to Tee it to the head as well.
Need to order spark plugs (didn't realise the G60 plugs don't fit!) - thankfully I have an old set of spark MK3 spark wires!
Then I've got to sort out the vacuum lines... planning on removing the carbon canister and all that jazz. Not sure what to do with the fuel vapor line though.

Ok.. so now that I write it all down, it sounds like a lot! But its DAMNED closer than before!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Definitive ABA X-Flow head on PG (Skaven)*

To answer some of the (OLD) questions:
Everything I have read says to use the ABA headgasket along with the ABA head bolts! I would NOT use the G60 head-bolts on the ABA head!
I'm using the ABA fuel-rail and the ABA FPR (3.0bar if my memory serves) along with the G60 green-tops that came on my PG. My plan is to upgrade the injectors/FPR as needed once I get the bugs worked out of her. 4.0 FPR is a VR6 OBD1 part! Easy upgrade!
Did I mention how easy it is to get to the FPR/Injectors etc... with my custom manifold?










_Modified by Skaven at 11:19 PM 5-30-2006_


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

what plugs are you gonna run? and where are you getting them?


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm going to try the NKG BKR7E plugs... the G60 plugs don't fit the ABA head.
I'll probably just head to pep-boys or something.


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (Skaven)*

good looking on the plugs, those are what i have run in every x-flow headed motor i have ever built!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: (silvervdubs99)*

The long promised pics of the custom manifold:
















FINALLY got everything bolted up yesterday! I had to pick up the spark plugs (NAPA had them in stock!) and some other little things - fuel-injector line, coolant line etc...
I was a bit wary of starting her up - but everything looked good. I cranked it a couple of times without fuel or spark to circulate the oil a bit. I taped down the idle switch as I don't have them mounted to the TB as of yet. I know, ghetto - but it worked! After priming the fuel pump a few times... I got the guts to start her. I had the throttle cracked a bit more than stock (probably about 2 full turns for the idle stop screw). Finally decided to really fire it up, and after a few cranks it started to catch! I gave it a bit of throttle (thankfully I found a 2nd hand VR6 cable last week!) and it came to life! I was THRILLED!
Video
_Don't mind the nut taking the video - he was a BIT excited!_
Lifters are WAY noisier than I expected (head has 4k miles) - but they have been without oil for quite some time. Hopefully the sound will subside (its already better after having driven it).
Yep - thats right! I got the beast out of the garage and even took her for a spin!
Everything is very much cobbled together right now (as is evidence by the first video). The ISV isn't even hooked up - I'm just using it to cap the line on the tube! There is no BOV (as it is bolted to the G60 throttle body) and I didn't want to have something fabbed that I would later throw away. I'm using I don't know how many parts of different intake tubing... but it was enough to get it on the road! (I took the tape off of the idle switch and it ran just fine, though idle was a bit higher).
Now I have to fix the following before taking it to the shop to have the FMIC plumbed and mounted:
1. Oil return line needs a new gasket (the old one was damaged - and stupid me thought it would work) it leaks a bit (doesn't effect oil pressure though).
2. Figure out a way to get the idle/WOT switch mounted to the throttle body.
3. I have to figure out why the power steering pulley doesn't line up with the crank pulley - its running sans power steering right now.
4. Might replace the lifters if they don't quiet down.

For now I'm planning on babying the thing and just making sure everything is in working order. Going to try to not get into boost as I have no WOT switch or BOV at the moment.
I'm just thrilled she is running again!










_Modified by Skaven at 8:16 PM 6-12-2006_


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

phew! thought I lost this when the forum dumped! Glad to have it back!


----------



## planet321 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (Skaven)*

Hey how did you deal with the coolant exit line i.e. where does it come out of the block?


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (planet321)*

Bump.
I am going to make a short runner intake. Were did you guys find the parts? Also will G60 plug wires fit? Can I reuse the corrado power steering pump? I am trying to keep all my accessories. How bad does the car run with no ISV? What about the brake booster line? And will the G60 cam carry over?


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (turtledub)*

Any word?


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (turtledub)*

here's my setup, G60 bottom end and ported and polished ABA from a 94 jetta.


----------

